# rb25 swap



## rb25s14 (Jun 4, 2008)

im about to embark on the journey of the swap i have all parts except the mounts from ruckus racing, i have the engine, trans, r33 crossmember, wiring complete, greddy FMIC, exhaust, walbro 255, r33gts rear(everything hubs, axles, cups and suspension) and a few other goodies. Heres where im going to ask anyone who already has done the swap, what am i going to have to cut, fabricate, any stupid problems im going to run into, ill take any info on the swap that anyone wants to give.


----------



## doyle4281 (Mar 19, 2007)

*RB25 swap*

I have an RB25DET in my S14, and the swap was not that difficult. There a few things that you should know about, to make life easier. I used syko performance mounts w/ and R33 crossmember, which I am sure is a similar setup as you have. On the firewall, near where the starter will be, you beat it in with a soft mallet, approximately and 1 1/2" to clear the starter. Certainly do this before you install the engine. I do not know what kind of equipment you have, but I was limited. The best option to install the motor would be using a lift, and lower the car on to the motor w/ the crossmember connected to the engine mounts. The engine and trans together is so long that the angle needed to get it in the engine bay causes difficulty. I recommend putting the engine and transmission on a small dolly with wheels(accentally a piece of wood with casters on the bottom) and raising th ecar with the cherry picker. You place the dolly in between the legs og the cherry picker, raise the car and roll it under. You must loosely bolt on the crossmember to the mounts before putting it on the dolly. You simply lower the car down and bolt up the 4 bolts that hold the crossmember. There are alot more things you should know, if you have any questions email me at [email protected], as well as anyone who stubles oupon this.


----------



## rb25s14 (Jun 4, 2008)

hey man, thanks for the imput, but since i posted this i have been on the ball, i have everything done running and everything, im doing my exhaust tonite and waiting on an air filter from ebay and itl will be done, do you know if i can swap an air filter from any other car because the rb ones are hard to find


----------



## doyle4281 (Mar 19, 2007)

*Rb25 swap*

The air filter itself is not the problem, although connecting to the MAF sensor makes it easiest to use a RB specific filter. I used the Apexi filter, and it is a very nice piece. If you have some time and ingenuity then make a plate has mounting holes for the MAF, and mounting for whatever filter you decide to use. Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## c3o5nnect (Sep 9, 2008)

Nice swap, I love the sound of those engines... how fast is it in the 1/4 mile?


----------



## Chris082382 (Oct 15, 2008)

Yea man if you could i would love to hear the start up of that. I'm about to do that swap myself


----------

